# Art coming from subconscious mind



## Amit Kumar Ghosh (Feb 16, 2021)

I am a thinker , love to create art in virtual world. Like to learn from this forum how to create art by downloading mental image.
Thanks to all.

Amit


----------



## Kevin tacuri (Feb 25, 2021)

Amit Kumar Ghosh said:


> I am a thinker , love to create art in virtual world. Like to learn from this forum how to create art by downloading mental image.
> Thanks to all.
> 
> Amit


I like your curiosity, and I believe I’ve always used this as a way to think of new ideas and images. If you’re looking for art from your subconscious mind then what your looking for is already within you or even around you. Mediation is a good way to start this. I sometimes try to visualize certain images that I want to paint or even allow myself to freely receive some sort of image by tapping into some higher form of self. There are also ways to enhance this sort of information by the use of substances that alter your form of perception.


----------



## Amit Kumar Ghosh (Feb 16, 2021)

Kevin tacuri said:


> I like your curiosity, and I believe I’ve always used this as a way to think of new ideas and images. If you’re looking for art from your subconscious mind then what your looking for is already within you or even around you. Mediation is a good way to start this. I sometimes try to visualize certain images that I want to paint or even allow myself to freely receive some sort of image by tapping into some higher form of self. There are also ways to enhance this sort of information by the use of substances that alter your form of perception.


Sorry for my late reply. I actually have started as advised by you. Like to share some of my work to take further advice


----------

